# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Steken in balzak

## JvD

Hallo lezers,

Ik heb er nooit eerder last van gehad, maar 4 dagen geleden kwam ik thuis van een middagje voetbal kijken en toen kreeg ik opeenns steken, pijn als ik op een bepaalde manier lag, in me zak.

Het lag eraan hoe ik lag en als ik aan me linker bal zat deed het geen pijn, maar als ik me rechterbal aanraakte deed het een beetje zeer.

Nu enkele dagen later is de pijn grotendeels wel al weg.

De twee ballen zijn ongeveer even groot, alleen aan de rechterbal zit nu nog meer ook een ovalere kleinere ??. Het voelt wel gewoon lichamelijk aan alleen als ik aan dat ovale (balletje?) zit doet het wel zeer.

Wat is dit, of hoe kan ik erachterkomen wat het is?

Verder nergens symptonen vfan en plassen en alles gaat goed..

Ik hoop dat jullie me hierbij aan kunnen geven wat jullie denken dat het is,

Thank You

----------


## sietske763

normaal is altijd de ene bal wat groter dan de andere
dat is het enige wat ik hiervan weet
sterkte en hopelijk heeft iemand een antwoord voor je!

----------


## JvD

Helpt iemand?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi JvD,

Je symptomen zijn erg nietszeggend, ik denk dat er daarom ook weinig reacties komen. Ik zou zelf ook niet weten waar die steken vandaan zouden komen, heb je er nog steeds last van? Zit er ook iets van een knobbeltje op je ene bal, of lees ik dat fout? In het geval van het voelen van een knobbeltje is een bezoekje aan de huisarts misschien wel een goed idee.

Succes!

----------


## zuchelolo

Heb dat ook gehad, ben wel geopereerd geweest zat met één hydrocoele en heb ook een varicocele gehad.Heb van de uroloog een inspuiting gekregen in de zaadstring en de steken zijn nu weg, heb nog wel wat last van Chronische pijn waar ik geopereerd ben maar heb binnenkort een nieuwe afspraak.
Als je na 14 dagen na de inspuiting nog last hebt is de oorzaak iets anders, anders ligt het probleem wel degelijk in de balzak.
grtn

----------


## Sylvia93

> Heb dat ook gehad, ben wel geopereerd geweest zat met één hydrocoele en heb ook een varicocele gehad.Heb van de uroloog een inspuiting gekregen in de zaadstring en de steken zijn nu weg, heb nog wel wat last van Chronische pijn waar ik geopereerd ben maar heb binnenkort een nieuwe afspraak.
> Als je na 14 dagen na de inspuiting nog last hebt is de oorzaak iets anders, anders ligt het probleem wel degelijk in de balzak.
> grtn


Bedankt voor het delen van je ervaring, ik hoop dat JvD hier iets aan heeft!

----------

